

Should I write commit messages - first? - stralep
http://letac.tumblr.com/post/6142124821/should-i-write-commit-messages-first

======
dbaugh
I usually will create a new branch based on the TODO list item I am working
on. Then I will checkout that branch and work on the new feature. When it is
done I will merge it back into master and write a commit about what I changed.
Then I push it to the master branch on origin. There are only two of us
working on our project right now so we don't branch on Github. However, a
large team should probably push to a new branch on the origin and then merge
it there.

